# Your Favourite/Worst MSF



## Eemaan (Jan 13, 2007)

Another MSF thread, i couldnt resist  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what are your favourites and least favourites and why?Yah we all love MSFs but is there one you just dont get one with or looks like crap once applied with a light/heavy hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and what are your faves?

*Love: *

*Glissade: *Compiments my skin tone beautifully 

*Gold Desposit: *Its just gowjus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Loathe:*

*Metal Rock:* it looks like i have dirt smudged on my face  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Porcelein Pink: *im NC40 and this doesnt show up to well at all 

what are your loves and loathes and why


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 13, 2007)

Love: 

Petticoat: This colour was made for me, I swear!!

Glissade: It's just beautiful, and gives me a healty-I'm not wearing makeup-glow

Loathe:

Metal Rock: way too dark for me. It just looks gross!

Shooting Star: Again, too dark for me, and brownish taupe blushes are icky on me.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 13, 2007)

Love:
Shooting Star - it look gorgeous on me!  it just gives me that summer time glow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  not that I tan ANYWAY...but it makes me pretend that I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stereo Rose - it's the perfect blush for my skintone (NW15) and it looks great no matter what I do

Petticoat - it's such a pretty color and makes a gorgeous blush!

Loathe:
Shimpage - blech - I look like a grease monkey!  No thanks...

Glissade - well, ok, I don't loathe it exactly but it is way too glittery for my personal tastes.  While it looks beautiful in the pot, on my face it's a different story.


----------



## bruinshorty (Jan 13, 2007)

Love: Shooting Star and Petticoat

Meh: Shimpagne and Glissade


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jan 13, 2007)

*Love: **Gold Deposit*. MAC if you are listening PLEASE bring this one back! It is my favorite bronzer. I also love my Petticoat because it gives me a nice pinky glow. 

*Don't love as much:* I don't really loathe any MSF, because I can find a good use for all of them. Metal Rock is the hardest for me because it is so dark.


----------



## Tinkerbell9245 (Jan 14, 2007)

shooting star msf- it just makes my cheeks look dirty.


----------



## styrch (Jan 14, 2007)

I haven't tried that many but out of the ones  that I have tried:

Love: 
Lightscapade
Glissade
Petticoat (though I only have the reminants of someone's broken one crushed into a powder)

Hate:
Porcelain Pink

I'm an NC15 for reference


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 14, 2007)

Shooting Star and Porcelain Pink... just love these... SS b/c it is a great bronzer for me (only if I already have some color/summertime) and PP is nice and glowy for fairer skins

I looove the color of Metal Rock, but I have to use such a light hand that it nearly isn't worth the effort... otherwise, I really want to love it, but I'm so dang fair skinned--I just like to look at it.


----------



## TM26 (Jan 14, 2007)

The only one I own so far is Porcelain pink and I love it! (NW15)


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 14, 2007)

best:
lightscapade
glissade
shimpagne

worst:
porcelain pink


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 14, 2007)

Love:
Petticoat
Gold Deposit

Loathe:
Glissade (too glittery)


----------



## Sti43 (Jan 14, 2007)

I've only tried on 4 different ones, but

Love: Glissade, Shimpagne

Hate: Naked You (Just sparkles)

NC30 for reference


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 14, 2007)

Of the ones I have tried...

LOVE: Lightscapade, Shimpagne and Porcelain Pink (NW15)

HATE: Naked You and Glissade (too glittery and gritty for me)

WANT: Petticoat and Gold Deposit!!


----------



## mezzamy (Jan 14, 2007)

LOVE

Glissade - mine really isnt glittery at all, id say the shimmer isnt as finely milled as some others (id compare the level of shimmer in glissade to be like petticoat) and that it is more 'sparkly' than glittery. i'm an NC30-35 and glissade gives me a lovely glowy, light peach colour

So Ceylon - LOVE the finish on this; very smooth and glowy. it's a pinky milk chocolate colour and comes up as a very pretty rosey bronze on me - not quite a bronzer, not quite a blush

Stereo Rose - the finish on this is the same as So Ceylon. SR looks very rosey coral in the pan, but when applied gives a gorgeous coral peach colour

Porcelain Pink - yeah, it hardly shows up on me either but it is probably the one i reach for the most because it is so soft and glowy. i'm currently studying sport science and most girls wear little to no makeup, so porcelain pink is great for when i dont want to 'look as though im wearing any makeup'

HATE

Naked You - mine is an absolute glitter fest. and when i say glittery, i mean that it is the size of kids craft glitter. these are massive particles and ive tried to rub out all the platinum veining in mine but it is everywhere!

Gold Deposit - it's like swiping Amber Lights eyeshadow on your cheeks but less pretty and more garish. the gold shimmers are the same size as the ones in glissade and petticoat but seem to stand out more

Shimpagne - this is frostville on my face; very silvery! i was hoping for a nice warm beige colour and yet i got this cool toned MSF instead. makes a nice cheekbone highlight and eyeshadow though

OTHERS

Petticoat - very pretty but i dont LOVE it. if i hit the gold veining it can be a bit too sparkly. i think warmer colours suit me better

New Vegas - wanted this for sooo long and i dont reach for it much. gives a similar frosty finish to shimpagne but the colour is a buttery gold colour. i was hoping for something more like NARS Albatross

Lightscapade - also very pretty but it's not unique. has a smooth texture like stereo rose and so ceylon. quite versatile

Shooting Star - this is what i use as a bronzer but i dont think it's heaps special. doesnt go orange on me though; comes out more tan

Metal Rock - looks very dark, almost black. it's a touch glittery (gold particles) but if you use this carefully with the 187, it is a gorgeous colour! i only lightly sweep the 187 over the skinfinish ONCE and use that amount for both of my cheeks. can look muddy if you use any more product than that. if you do it properly, it contours perfectly and gives a really polished look

WANT

Pleasureflush (HA! never gonna get that one)


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 14, 2007)

Love:
Porcelain Pink, Stereo Rose, Petticoat and Lightscapade

Meh:
Glissade.  I don't know if it's just the one I'm using right now in particular that's glittery or what, but it's almost too much for my face.


----------



## obbreb (Jan 14, 2007)

LOVE: So Ceylon, Petticoat, Stereo Rose, Glissade
JUST ok but not really impressed: Porcelain Pink, Shimpagne


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 14, 2007)

*LOVE!!!!!!* 
*porcelain pink.* i have 3 backups because it's my absolute HG. i'm nc20-25ish and it's just the right amount of pink to make me look healthy but not fake. and i love the glow it gives.

*LIKE* 
*petticoat.* it can be insanely intense and dark on my skin if i'm not careful but it's beautiful nonetheless. i don't use it as much as PP because i have to have proper lighting and be super careful when i use it but by the time i get to the 'blush' step in my makeup routine i'm in too much of a hurry to be petticoat-careful!
*glissade.* it's like a happy middle between petticoat and porcelain pink. it's not as light as PP but not as harsh as petticoat can be. really sparkley though so i have to watch out for that.

*LEARNING TO LIKE...*
*lightscapade.* i haven't played with it that much but i'm not too into highlighters right now. 
*shimpagne & naked you.* have them coming so i haven't tried them yet, but am anxious to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*DON'T GET THE HYPE AROUND...*
*stereo rose.* but i'm not into corals at all, which is a good thing because i'd hate to be lusting over a product that's near impossible to get.
*pleasureflush.* doesn't seem that unique of a product. people's description of its finish sounds like how porcelain pink is on me, so i'm not dying to get my paws on this one.

*DON'T WANT...*
any of the other ones, i look awful in bronzers.


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Jan 14, 2007)

LOVE - Shimpagne, Lightscapade, Porcelain Pink, Shooting Star

LOATHE - Stereo Rose

I also have New Vegas, Petticoat, Naked You, Glissade... and like them, but not quite love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dying to try So Ceylon and the ever elusive Pleasureflush.


----------



## geeko (Jan 14, 2007)

*LOVE *

1. Natural msf - creates a smooth matte finish on my face, a great substitute for pressed powder

2. Lightscapade msf - a GREAT highlighter..in fact it has become my
HG highlighter. Can be worn all over the lid as a eyeshadow as well.

3. Petticoat - i like how it looks in the pan, but i gotta becareful with this as its pretty pigmented

*ON THE FENCE*

1. Glissade - i'm on the fence for this, it's not really pigmented and it's really sparkling.....so i don't know...

2. Porcelain pink - This is very very light.....i gotta layer it at least 4 times before it appears on my face....


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 14, 2007)

Love- Shimpange and shooting star
Loathe- Naked you- too much chunky gliter on my skin!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 14, 2007)

My Fav MSF:

Glissade- Just really pretty on.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Stereo Rose - Perfect blusher 

Lightscapde - although when I first saw it I was like EWWW...  then I tried it on.. and I was OOOOOOOOOOOO :O

Petticoat - Beautiful Blush - 

Shimpange - Gives me a nice healthy glow.


Not So Much .. at all:

Metal Rock 

Gold Deposit

Shooting Star


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 14, 2007)

i only have four lol

*LOVE:*

*Glissade - *it's a gorgey glowy colour for my cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus its gorgeous over Pink Swoon Blush (someone recommended it)

*Porcelain Pink - *I use this regularly and it adds a bit of shimmer to my cheeks

*Lightscapade - *Great for highlighting and to use over darker blushes

*LOATHE*

*Shooting Star - *I got this b/c it was my first MSF and i wanted one and tbh i wish i didnt get it, its way to dark for my skin (NC15) but my Mom has darker skintone to me (NW25?) so she uses it. I use it for e/s


----------



## XoXo (Jan 14, 2007)

Love : SO CEYLON, and Pleasureflush.

Hate: Porcelain Pink. Didnt show up on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (NW 15 here)


----------



## Teal (Jan 14, 2007)

NC35 here, in the studio fix

my first ever msf that i got as a gift from philospher as a gift a couple of days ago, i just used it today and its Brilliant!!! I LOVE IT!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanx P

and i want petticoat pink
and gold deposit


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 14, 2007)

*LOVE*: Lightscapade
*HATE*: Petticoat

I based this on the ones that I actually have. Those being- Petticoat, Naked You, Shimpagne, Porcelain Pink and two Lightscapades.


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Jan 14, 2007)

Love:
Shooting Star
Shimpagne
Naked You

Hate:
Lightscapade... looks like I'm sick b/c I look so pale
Glissade... doesnt show up
Porcelain Pink... doesnt show up

Desperately seeking...
New Vegas & Gold Deposit.


----------



## captodometer (Jan 14, 2007)

Best: Metal Rock, So Ceylon, Shooting Star, Stereo Rose
Worst: all of the above because I'm allergic


----------



## Clada (Jan 14, 2007)

Best
Lightscapade (I use it all over my face), Glissade, and Stereo Rose.

Ehhh:
Poreclain Pink, and shimpagne

Worst
Shooting Star
just too dark I think 
(I'm NC 15)


----------



## medusalox (Jan 14, 2007)

LOVE: Petticoat, Glissade

LOATHE: Naked You (Hello, glitterbomb)

SORTA DON'T LIKE: Porcelian Pink, Metal Rock.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 14, 2007)

I can't say that I really hate any MSFs.  They are such a great product. 

*Love:* 
Shimpagne
Lightscapade
Petticoat
Pleasureflush
MSF Natural in Medium

*Not so Much with the Love:* 
Metal Rock - This requires a light hand.One false move & its shiny dirt. 
New Vegas - Too chunky of a texture/glittery
Naked You - Too chunky of a texture/glittery


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_...Worst: all of the above because I'm allergic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow.  The makeup Gods are playing a cruel trick on you.  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Jan 14, 2007)

Glissade is my favorite, and Naked You is my least favorite. Too much chunky glitter in it for my liking.


----------



## Brianne (Jan 14, 2007)

LOVE: Lightscapade, Porcelin Pink, Stereo Rose
LIKE: Petticoat
DISLIKE: Shimpagne (although it's goregous as e/s)


----------



## Ella_ (Jan 15, 2007)

Love : Porcelain pink
Eh : Glissade - not sure if Im going to purchase this yet.
Hate : Pleasureflush - chalky application and I react to it. I can make an EXACT dupe with an eyeshadow I have and PP, which applies nicer and doesnt freak out my skin. Still I cant bring myself to sell or swap it.


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 15, 2007)

Love:

*Lightscapade- I don't really notice it, but everytime I wear it I hear how great my skin looks so that's cool

*Gold Deposit- a great deeper bronze for summer

*Shimpagne- A good everyday bronzer

*Petticoat- the only pink highlighter I can find that's not too bright or corally

Loathe:

*Porcelain Pink- doesn't show up at all

*Metal Rock- wayyyyyy too dark for me

*Naked You- does nothing but put silvery glitters on me and then those even fall off after a minute or 2


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jan 15, 2007)

I have all the MSFs and I definitely love some more than others

love: stereo rose, so ceylon & new vegas. all perfect for my skin

don't love so much: shootig star, it can be a little too oragne for this paley!


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 15, 2007)

LOVE: Petticoat (makes a great blush) & Glissade

LOATHE: Shimpagne (makes me look greasy) & Porcelain Pink (doesn't show up at all)


----------



## semarie (Jan 15, 2007)

Love:  shooting star and porcelain pink (the combo of the 2 especially)

learning to like: shimpagne, glissade


----------



## Sanne (Jan 15, 2007)

loathe: naked you: it's just glitter, disguised as a MSF 
love all the others


----------



## peanut (Jan 15, 2007)

I love Stereo Rose! Beautiful coral, works great as a blush. 
Don't like Shimpagne and was disappointed in Glissade (too glittery)


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 16, 2007)

*Favorite:* Glissade, Lightscapade, Shimpagne, Shooting Star, Porcelain Pink
*Worst: *Metal Rock
*Want: *Petticoat
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Stereo Rose
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gold Deposit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Naked You


----------



## Risser (Jan 16, 2007)

Love: 
Petticoat
Pleasureflush
Stereo Rose

Like:
Other MSF

Loathe: 
Metal Rock( too dark for me! )


----------



## Lollie (Jan 16, 2007)

Love: 
Glissade which complements my skin tone (NW25) so well and I also love the sparkels
Shimpagne: the perfect highlighter when applied with a light hand
Shooting star: lovely bronzer

Don't love that much: 
Porcelain pink: just pink...

I'd love to try: Petticoat and Stereo Rose


----------



## brookeab (Jan 17, 2007)

Here's mine. I have all but pleasureflush. ( I would be lucky if I could even look at one. )

*Can't live without:*

*Stereo Rose*: This is my HG blush of all time. I have three of these total and I just can't get over how healthy this one makes me look. I am sad that MAC doesn't have this in their regular line. They need to rerelease it atleast! I have mid olive skin tone and it just makes my cheeks pop. LOVE this.

*So Ceylon*: Perfect bronzer ever. EVER. I only have one of these so I hardly use it, but i love how its not just a solid bronze color on me. Its very pinky and perfect. 

*Petticoat*: This is next in line as far as blush colors go. It's a nice raspberry color. (if you have lots of veins) I have one with almost NO veins, and one that has tons. Neither have any huge gold veins, and that makes me happy because I think that makes it more wearable.

*Could do without:*

*Metal rock:* WAY too dark for me, I haven't even touched this since I tried it.

*Shimpage:* I wanted to love this, but I don't. It's ok, but not HG material.

*New vegas:* Still trying to like this one.

*Naked you* I got one with very little glitter, but even that is too much. I feel pretty bad for those of you who have massive craft glitter in yours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just couldn't get this to work for me. (I have had 4 in all, I was just hoping that one would have almost no glitter...but my first one was the best. (I swapped the rest)


----------



## tricky (Jan 17, 2007)

NC15/20 here!
Love:
Petticoat
Lightscapade

Loath:
Shimpagne (makes my pores look HUGE)
Naked You (wayyyy too much glitter)


----------



## sigwing (Jan 17, 2007)

Metal Rock is tricky, but I really liked it even though I'm pretty light.  You just have to use a nice large brush, just brush over where you want it and stop!  It adds bronze coloring without being obvious, unless you keep going with it.  I've done that & it really sucked.  But if you just use a VERY light hand, just brush over your face, you might not even know it's doing anything right away...but look again and you'll see it gives really nice color very subtly!

I need to give my Lightscapade a little time because right now I'm thinking I could have skipped that one.


----------



## beckasings (Jan 17, 2007)

Of the ones I have/had:

*Love 'em:*
So Ceylon
Petticoat
Naked You (if you buff the glitter way)
Lightscapade

*Leave 'em:*
Porcelain Pink
Shooting Star
Stereo Rose
New Vegas (which i searched for FOREVER, but.. eh)
Shimpagne

I'm waiting to receive Glissade in the mail any day now, so we'll see about that one!


----------



## gigiproductions (Jan 17, 2007)

love: Pleasureflush (i dont know what some of u who say it isnt hot are on) LOL..its a staple of mine
Gold Deposit-a must
Stereo Rose- def must
So Ceylon-great for my neutral looks
petitcoat- perfect pink color
Glissade-quickly becoming a fav esp mixed w springsheen blush
Shimpagne
new vegas
lightscapade

Dislike-shooting star & Metal rock..it depends how i apply em..pp is kind blah on me.


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 17, 2007)

Faves: Shimpagne & Glissade

Hate: Porcelain pink. I keep trying though!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 17, 2007)

Fave: Petticoat, Stereo Rose, and Shooting Star. 

Hate: Naked You. I have it and I hate it. :/


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 17, 2007)

love: lightscapade + shimpagne
dont love: pp
wish i had, so ceylon, stereo rose, petticoat and glissade


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 17, 2007)

I love love love 
Petticoat

But i really hate and can't make 
porcelain pink work (and sadly i have 2 of them that i never touch)...it's too lite and i just can't get it to show on my skin


----------



## rainbowcrushed (Jan 21, 2007)

Love: Stereo rose, petticoat, lightscapade

Hate: Pleasureflush (makes me looks like a shiny, sweaty pink mess), naked you (too glittery), metal rock (too dark) and gold deposit (too dark)


----------



## discokie (Jan 23, 2007)

Loves:
1) Petticoat - i love the shimmery finish
2) Glissade - shows up shimmery/peachy on my skin. it's beautiful.
3) Shooting Star - looks absolutely gorgeous on my NC40 skin!

so far i love all of my MSFs. i have Stereo Rose and Porcelain Pink on the way


----------



## Naheed (Jan 24, 2007)

Petticoat was made for me.

It gorgeously complements my skintone and gives me the loveliest raspberry-pink gold shimmer ever.

That said, Glissade is a nice color too, but it's too glittery.

Lightscapade didn't show up.

Shooting Star was too dark.

Shimpagne's OK, but I have to control it carefully otherwise I'll end up with glitter everywhere.


----------



## becca (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naheed* 

 
_Petticoat was made for me.

It gorgeously complements my skintone and gives me the loveliest raspberry-pink gold shimmer ever.

That said, Glissade is a nice color too, but it's too glittery._

 
i sign this


----------



## Need_pretties!! (Jan 25, 2007)

I have only just really got into MSF's (yeah I know bit late!) I have glissade which I loveeeee, it's not too sparkly and the colour jus makes me look nice and healthy, don't really use my lightscapade must show it more love!
Just got naked you this morning, opened it up and looked like I had been in a fight with a craft store, had to go to work with my clothes all sparkly!! Not sure when will actually feel is the right time to allow that near my face!
have Porcelain pink and so ceylon on way, really really want a petticoat and stereo rose. Think metal rock and SS will be too dark on me, I am a pastey pale thing and never wear bronzer!


----------



## Becki (Jan 26, 2007)

I have them all except Gold Deposit and mine are:

Love - Pleasureflush - I love using this all over my face and over my blush, Glissade - Such a beautiful blush!

Im not very keen on Metal Rock, I have only used it once on my eyes.


----------



## dollbabybex (Jan 26, 2007)

LOVE : stereo rose, petticoat, shimpagne

HATE : Porcelain pink... just doesnt show up on me


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 27, 2007)

LOVE: So Ceylon, Gold Deposit, and Petticoat. I only have Petticoat but I've swatched the others and the look gorgeous.

HATE: Naked You. WHY NAKED YOU DO YOU HAVE BIG SILVER GLITTER CHUNKS, WHY? You would be so pretty if when I used you I didn't look like a pre-pubescent cheerleader going to a pep-rally decorated for school spirit (silver was one of my middle school colors). Also shimpagne, its too blah and easily duped with cheap drugstore frosty eyeshadow.


----------



## LuvBeMac (Jan 27, 2007)

Love - Petticoat; Godsend from heaven
Hate - Shooting Star; My skin looks garish


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 11, 2007)

i retract loathing porc.pink!







 im LOVING IT! 

now using it with Fix + sprayed on my 187 first and then applying it and it looks gowjus!!!!!


----------



## loveinexcess (Mar 11, 2007)

Love: Petticoat, Glissade, Lightscapade, Stereo Rose, Shimpagne
Loathe: Porcelain Pink (doesn't show up), So Ceylon

Want: Naked You (had it and swapped it away) and Pleasureflush (of course)


----------



## EvilFairyQueen (Mar 11, 2007)

Love: Glissade, Gold Deposit, Petticoat, So Ceylon and Shimpagne 
Want:  Stereo Rose


----------



## kalice (Mar 11, 2007)

Love: Shimpagne is absolutely gorgeous. Followed by porcelain pink and shooting star. I have to be careful with shooting star, or else I look like ompa lompa. 

Hate: Glissade. Bought it on all the hype, tried it, and returned it. Had absolutely no colour payoff and just looked like glitter.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Mar 13, 2007)

I love: Shimpagne, Porcelain Pink, Glissade, Pleasureflush

I loathe: Naked You (It's a glitter bomb)


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 13, 2007)

favorite: glissade, metal rock (for contouring), petticoat, naked you.

least favorite: shimpagne, porcelain pink, new vegas.

naked you is gorgeous, but i LOVE the glitter. it gives me a shimmery tan look, that's close enough to my skin tone to semi-natural. metal rock is great for contouring with the 188 and the 168 brushes. the lighter MSFs don't show up on my nc42 skin. still, i refuse to part with them purely for the sake of having them all.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Mar 15, 2007)

I love: Stereo Rose, Petticoat, So Ceylon

I HATE: Naked You, New Vegas, and Metal Rock was much too dark


----------



## freyja313 (Apr 2, 2007)

I know this thread has kind of died off but wanted to say for those who think Glissade is too sparkly or doesn't show up too well, try using it with Fix+. I swirl my 187 in the Glissade then spritz the brush once or twice with Fix+ and get a gorgeous result. I was in a rush this morning and applied it dry and all I can see right now is a bit of sparkly residue with not much pigment. Applying it wet makes a huge difference!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 3, 2007)

Love: Petticoat



Loathe:


Porcelein Pink: doesnt show up t


----------



## electrostars (Apr 3, 2007)

I only own PP & Lightscapade right now..and up until last week I would have to wet my brush to get either of them to show up on me(nw20)..but I have found the perfect brush to make Lightscapade show up on me dry, I haven't tried PP yet because I keep forgetting too..but I'm sure it'll work on it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyhow, it's Flirt's blush brush. it's really REALLY DENSE. It's not good for blushes I don't think but it is GOOD FOR MSFS. hehe.


----------



## princess (Apr 3, 2007)

Favourite: Petticoat, Glissade. I missed out on getting Stereo Rose and it will be an eternal regret. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Porcelain Pink doesn't show up on me, other than fine shimmer. I'm NC20. Many people have said that using it wet will show up much better, but I just don't have time to try and do that when I'm rushing to finish my makeup everytime.


----------



## elisha24 (Apr 4, 2007)

Fav- Glissade! Petticoat, Shimpagne. 

Hate- Lightscapade (I think hate is to strong a word, it just seemed to show up as nothing on me.)


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 5, 2007)

LOOOOVE- Shimpagne, Glissade, SHooting Star
HAAATE- Naked You, Petticoat (what were they thinking w/ the Lingerie MSFs???) I found them to be a chunky, glittery mess but I know there are those who love them.


----------



## electrostars (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elisha24* 

 
_Fav- Glissade! Petticoat, Shimpagne. 

Hate- Lightscapade (I think hate is to strong a word, it just seemed to show up as nothing on me.)_

 
Lightscapade didn't show up on me either unless I wet my brush..but I found the Flirt Blush Brush which is REALLY dense makes lightscapade show up on me dry.


----------



## dustycat (Apr 5, 2007)

I love Lightscapade & Porcelain Pink. They just look so pretty on! I don't hate any of them, but some are harder to work with. I don't always want that heavy glitter, but then I just put them on & then buff off the glitter with a dry sponge.


----------



## sewprecocious (Apr 5, 2007)

loveeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




orcelain pink (im an NC15/20 so its super soft and femmy
            glissade (peachy sunshine on my cheeks!!)

hateeee : metal rock also looks like dirt on my face!!!


----------



## shertz1981 (Apr 5, 2007)

Adore: Shimpagne (I actually wear it under Studio Fix or my BE foundation and it looks lovely and glowy), Stereo Rose, Lightscapade (my HG eye-area highlighter), Petticoat

Am learning to love: Porcelain Pink, Naked You, Shooting Star

Want: Glissade, So Ceylon, New Vegas, Gold Deposit, another Stereo Rose

Know I can't cope with:  Metal Rock -- I'm not that good with this stuff


----------



## Uofmchick18 (Apr 6, 2007)

LOVE:
-petticoat <3
-new vegas
-glissade

Ones that I dont love as much:
-porcelain pink
-metal rock


----------



## madamepink78 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have only had deep dark for a couple of days ...ok so far


----------



## missmacqtr (Apr 29, 2007)

*MSF* stands for what?

never bought any i guess ..lol


----------



## peanut (Apr 30, 2007)

Love: Stereo Rose
Don't Love: The MSFs with chunks of glitter


----------



## xmamax (May 5, 2007)

I love Stereo Rose and don't much care for New Vegas.


----------



## melliquor (May 10, 2007)

Lightscapade is  brilliant.  Gives me a healthy glow.  

I have on the way; pleasureflush, porcelaine pink, petticoat, & glissade.


----------



## geeko (May 13, 2007)

I'm sorry to be the lone dissenter here. But I hate shimpagne. Makes me look like a greaseball....

Lightscapade makes a MUCH BETTER highlighter for me


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (May 13, 2007)

Love: Shooting Star, Gissade, So Ceylon, Petticoat, Stereo Rose

Like: Porcelain Pink, Shimpagne, Lightscapade

Don't Like: Naked you


Am waiting for Metal rock in the mail


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 19, 2007)

updates please!

my new fave msf has to be Global Glow. perfect balance between gold deposit and shooting star 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




still hate metal rock though and only haning on to it because im a msf junkie


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 19, 2007)

I only have Northern Lights, Shimpagne and Dark MSFN.

I like them all but I use my Dark and Northern Lights the most. The shimpagne was really pretty when I first got it (A Muse) but I started getting the golden greaseball effect which I hated so I only use it on occasion with a VERY light hand using my 187.


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 19, 2007)

I love Nothern Light - I was pleased to find it doesnt have the glitter component that the others have! 

I like Shimpagne - its so nice on me for a highlight wish I had a backup!

Hated Lightscapade - it was invisible on me.

I had So Ceylon but sold it - it was just too dark for me.


----------



## thanh13 (Sep 19, 2007)

LOVE Petticoat!

NOT LOVING Naked You!


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 20, 2007)

I only have the 3 MSFs from Flashtronic and so far, I'm loving Northern Light.  Global Glow is ok but it could get too dark on me (NC30-35) if I'm not careful.  I'm quite disappointed with Gold Spill coz it hardly shows up on me...I find it even too sheer as highlight


----------



## landonsmother (Sep 20, 2007)

i am so in love with NORTHERNLIGHT!  it's the best thing ever.
lightscapade<3 is also a fave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



& i think i would be in love with porcelain pink & petticoat if i had it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i don't have an MSF that i don't like.  so far, i like all of them.  they go well with my skintone.


----------



## bluebird08 (Sep 20, 2007)

As a milk caramel sister I love Metal Rock some of the other ones make me look ashy....Not a fan!


----------



## Noel (Sep 25, 2007)

I just got Shimpagne and wow, it is fabulous! The color is so pretty on my skin, I'm fairly light to light, and it's like I have this natural pretty glow to me. I also like that it's not WAY too over the top sparkly, but when applied just right, can give you the right amount of shimmer and color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to try out all the others! Thank goodness for eBay, hahaha.


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 26, 2009)

loving lightscapade and global glow at the moment!


----------



## Fataliya (Jun 26, 2009)

Wish I could get my hands on Lightscapade. I own:

All 3 BBR
Shimpagne
Naked You
Gold Spill
Petticoat
Porcelain Pink
Light Flush
Both SS MSFs

I really really really love them.


----------



## AjaAbeni (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok i kinda jumped on the MSF wagon kinda late an is sooooo jealous of you with so many MSF's. 

Right now im lovin:
So ceylon, Perfect topping, Refined

Dont really care for:
Soft & gentle

Im tryin to work with Petticoat but juss cant quite get it right

Im lemming for Glissade


----------



## Lapis (Jun 30, 2009)

My fav is Metal Rock, but I like Petticoat and the original Gold Deposit which has a smoother texture than the new one. 

Worse Pleasureflush, and I went from 0 to 2 of them in a matter of days, lol, swapped for one and bought one, I will figure out how to make it work, lol
Gold Spill was also horrific on me


----------



## MissResha (Jun 30, 2009)

LOVE:

Glissade - gorgeous peachy sheen

Perfect Topping - surprisingly gorgeous on my skin

Warmed - love it

Shimpagne - love it

Brunette - beautiful

Petticoat - REALLY pretty

Shooting Star - a fav


i LIKE:

Pleasureflush - it's kind of a more toned down version of petticoat on me, and its pretty but i dont see the fuss at all


i HATE:

Gold Spill - a big glittery mess


----------



## PurpleOrchid (Jun 30, 2009)

Porcelain Pink was my first MSF, and my least favorite.  I'm NC (or NW, depending on who you ask) 20, and it doesn't show up on me.  I love Shimpagne from the same collection originally (AMuse).  It totally highlighted my wimpy cheekbones in pictures


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 1, 2009)

LOVE redhead, perfect toping and petticoat
HATE Blonde.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jul 1, 2009)

at the moment i love refined, perfect topping and brunette

i dislike petticoat at the moment

i hate gold spill (or shall i say mud smudge?)


----------



## jenixxx (Jul 1, 2009)

Refined is absolutely beautiful, I think it is extremely under-rated.


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Jul 1, 2009)

_*The only MSF I have is Perfect Topping and I love it, I use it on my cheeks over Tippy blush, then I put a little bit on my shoulders.  I wanna get Smooth Merge, Triple Fusion, Lighscapade and a couple others.*_


----------



## alka1 (Jul 1, 2009)

So Ceylon will always be my favorite MSF. I have quite a few and I always end up going back to So Ceylon... looking forward to trying out Sunny By Nature and the new Colour Craft MSFs


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, I like the colour of New Vegas MSF, but it just looks like a glittery discoball on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really like the MSFs from Brunette, Blonde, Readhead and Warmed.


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *csuthetaphi* 

 
_*Love: **Gold Deposit*. MAC if you are listening PLEASE bring this one back! It is my favorite bronzer. I also love my Petticoat because it gives me a nice pinky glow. 

*Don't love as much:* I don't really loathe any MSF, because I can find a good use for all of them. Metal Rock is the hardest for me because it is so dark._

 
I agree with you I love them all. However i am still struggling to find a use for metal rock.


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 22, 2010)

Absolute favourite is Blonde. Second is Perfect Topping and then Refined.

Least: Light Flush, Brunette


----------



## meToo (Mar 24, 2010)

Favorites are Lightscapade and Porcelain Pink.  I use those the most.

least favorite:  prolly metal rock, way too dark to figure out.


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 27, 2010)

I love Blonde right now, I can't get over how nice it looks. I've worn it every day this week and thats something I never do!

I really didn't like Sunny by Nature, it was just way too dark for me now matter how much I tried to blend. I'm sure it would looks great on other girls though. I know lots of other people really love it.


----------



## geeko (Mar 29, 2010)

I hated shimpagne so much that i sold it off.

My favourites and most used are northern lights msf and lightscapade msf


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 29, 2010)

I've only ever had two MSF's. I used to have Metal Rock which I liked but it was soooo dark I didn't know what to do with it. I gave it to my mom and she uses it as e/s. I also have Petticoat and it's ok. I use it quite a lot. I don't particularly love of hate MSF's. I do think they'r overrated though


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 4, 2010)

Do MSFNs count? hehe

Fave: New Vegas and Refined

Least Fave: Northern Light. Just "eh" too me, and so dupable. I ended up dropping it and it shattered and I had to toss the remainder. I wasn't upset in the least


----------



## EriksDarkAngel (Apr 6, 2010)

I love both my MSF babies. I have Petticoat and Refined, and both are absolutely LOVELY. 
I use Refined as an all-over powder and Petticoat as a blush. <3 BEE-YOO-TEE-FUL!


----------



## Civies (Apr 6, 2010)

I have Blonde, Petticoat, Perfect Topping, Refined and Warmed. My favourite would have to be Blonde, it gives the perfect glow/sheen on my cheeks! I don't hate any of them either.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 6, 2010)

I love New Vegas, I love wearing it lightly over peachy bronzey blush to add a gorgeous sparkley glow.


----------



## SweetAngel (Apr 6, 2010)

I love Petticoat, Perfect Topping & Gold Deposit.  Don't hate any of them!


----------



## emmalay (Apr 11, 2010)

I love perfect topping and redhead. 
I am learning to like petticoat. I might be a touch too pale for it.


----------



## seymone25 (Apr 11, 2010)

My fave would be so ceylon.. My worst worst is Gold Deposit.  I am so willing to sell the two Gold Deposit that I have.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 11, 2010)

I am really in love with Refined!! It gives such a beautiful glow and gives a really nice color to my cheeks! I will have to buy a backup eventually =)


----------



## kiss (Apr 12, 2010)

My Fav: Lightscapade. Shimpagne.

Worst: Northern Light. Light Flush.


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 15, 2010)

Out of the MSFs I have
My Fave = By Candlelight (gives my pale complexion a light bronze glow) 
My least Fave = Lightscapade (if this was readily available, it wouldn't be that highly coveted IMO.  it's a little chalky on my NC15 complexion, there are definitely more finely milled highlighters out there like Becca's or even Perfect Topping!)


----------



## xjslx (May 11, 2010)

Love: Perfect Topping, Redhead
Hate: Cheeky Bronze, Triple Fusion


----------



## ilorietta (May 14, 2010)

my fav: So Ceylon!!!!
hate: Naked you aka Glitter Bomb


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 16, 2010)

Fave: Refined, By Candlelight, Stereo Rose, Blonde, Light Flush, Global Glow
Hate: Gold spill.


----------



## peachsuns (May 16, 2010)

I only have 4 MSFs; Perfect Topping, Refined, Porcelain Pink, and By Candlelight. 
I love them all.


----------



## Lisianthus (Jun 15, 2010)

Love Perfect Topping and By Candlelight.  Perfect, glowy highlight colours for me.

Hate Cheeky Bronze.  Mine is too glittery for me.


----------



## lexielex (Jun 16, 2010)

I loooooove Comfort for an all over glow!  Perfect for my summer face.


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jun 16, 2010)

I only own two: Petticoat and Gold Spill.

Gold Spill is awful!! Its so glittery and ugh i think thats the worst one created. Petticoat is okay. I'm waiting to get my hands on Stereo Rose!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 16, 2010)

Fav = Metal Rock
Worst = Gold Deposit


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 20, 2010)

My fav is Shimpagne, gives such a beautiful, summery glow. I wish I was more tanned, it would look even better then. Sadly I'm pale as yoghurt.
No worst MSF so far


----------



## kdolll (Jun 20, 2010)

Favorite: Cheeky Bronze & Petticoat..
Hate: Metal Rock.. gross!


----------



## cucumbers (Jun 25, 2010)

Favorites: Petticoat, By Candlelight, Perfect Topping. New Vegas
Least favorite: Shimpagne, Metal Rock


----------



## Carro (Jun 28, 2010)

I haven't got any msf yet but really would like one to make my matte blushes more glowy. Seen and read alot about Perfect Topping and is very curious about it - too bad it was LE...


----------



## saizine (Jun 28, 2010)

Favourites: Refined, Redhead, Blonde.
Least Favourites: Cheeky Bronze, Brunette.


----------



## NeverEnoughMac (Jul 5, 2010)

Faves:Lightscapade, By Candlelight, Soft & Gentle
Least Fave: Cheeky Bronze


----------



## miss_primer (Jul 5, 2010)

Favorite: Brunette
Worst: Petticoat


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2010)

once again i am updating my best and worst!

best - lightscapade - a fabulous highlighter for my skintone! and also by candlelight - beautiful on it's own, as a highlight or as a shadow!

worst - still going to be cheeky bronze i'm afraid - too glittery for me!


----------



## Junkie (Jul 6, 2010)

Love Stereo Rose, Northern Lights and Porceline Pink.

Hate Glissade, Cheeky Bronze, Triple Fusion, Smooth Merge, Petticoat, Perfect Topping, and all the BBR ones...

I'd love to try out the more bronzey gold ones though...like New Vegas, Metal Rock, By Candlelight or even Soft and Gentle. 

I dunno...I seem to like the bronzey ones with coral or pink in them.


----------



## Door (Jul 7, 2010)

Love: Perfect Topping and By Candlelight
Hate: Porchelain Pink


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jul 7, 2010)

i love all mine but if i had to choose it would be *Petticoat* and *So Ceylon*...So Ceylon was first so it's dear to my heart and Petticoat i've been loving since i got it. i actually used it as a shadow today on the lid w/ Sketch in the crease...purely awesome and bee-yoo-tee-ful!! try it!


----------



## hippie_ippie (Jul 11, 2010)

LOVE: By candlelight msf, petticoat msf! i really think it flatters most skintones!

HATE: Soft & Gentle msf (too glittery though the highlight was good), so ceylon (i really wanted to like it but it looked dirty somehow)


----------



## Momolovesmac (Jul 11, 2010)

Loving all my msfs - Porcelain Pink, Lightflush,(new additions) By Candlelight,Stereo Rose,Petticoat


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Comfort is my HG msf!  

my other loves are by candlelight, so ceylon, shooting star, and refined.  oh and the 2 lighter shades of warm blend!  i loveee bronze msfs!

don't love but don't hate porcelain pink, lightflush & petticoat.

soft and gentle is another one i don't care for..its so shimmery.  i feel like a disco ball when i use it!

i don't own gold deposit or sunny by nature, but i really really don't like them.  they're SO orange!!!

=T why do i own so many?


----------



## Rioselva (Jul 13, 2010)

Fav: So Ceylon
Worst: Petticoat


----------



## katred (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm an MSF fan in general, although I can't wear all of them. 

Faves: Lightscapade, Perfect Topping, Petticoat, By Candlelight
Ughs: Comfort (way too dark on my skin and kind of orangey)

I like Soft & Gentle, although the effect is minimal and someone once mistook it for sweat on my face...

I also like Stereo Rose, although I'm new to it and I'm still getting the hang of putting on just the right amount without going overboard


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 14, 2010)

Fav: Stereo Rose, New Vegas, Redhead

LEast Fav: Any of the MSF Trio's... they didn't look very appealing and I wasn't a fan of the payoff at all.


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

LOVE:

So Ceylon! This makes my NC40 skin glow! 

Perfect Topping! Makes my cheeks glow without looking ashy.

NO LOVE:

Soft and Gentle: my face looked like a disco ball


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 15, 2010)

Its easiest to note the worst:

Northern Lights

Ugh.  Could not make it work


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Jul 28, 2010)

i only have comfort and for me i absolutly LOVE it as bonzer 
i cant wait to get more


----------



## DL83 (Jul 28, 2010)

Fave: Petticoat, Stereo Rose, Perfect Topping
Least Fave: Shimpagne


----------



## anne082 (Jul 30, 2010)

I only own two>>
My Fave : Candlelight - It gives a nice subtle shimmer not glitter ,very smooth and it looks pretty natural.

My least Fave etticoat - I really wanted to love this but it was way too shiny, this might be better for someone with lighter skin.


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 30, 2010)

My Fave: Petticoat, So Ceylon, Brunette
Least Fave: Refined- I picked this up at the CCO thinking it would be a good highlight but it makes me look ashy! lol I think I will give By Candlelight a chance next...


----------



## Eurydice (Aug 10, 2010)

My fave is Shimpagne!!


----------



## wannabelyn (Aug 10, 2010)

Love stereo rose, by candlelight & blonde

Impartial to lightscapade, petticoat, refined, perfect topping

Just realized I still have brunette & smooth merge still untested!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 10, 2010)

I love all of my msf's (I have 21 of them) and I want them all!!

I've managed to find a use for all of them: as e/s, cheek highlighters, etc.

I've really put a hurting on Brunette, Sunny By Nature, Warm Blend, Gold Deposit, So Ceylon, Petticoat, Perfect Topping and Refined.

Long live the msf!


----------



## svetkey2 (Aug 11, 2010)

i love:

cheeky bronze (highlight)
so ceylon (blush)
gold deposit (on body)


loathe:

gold spill (tooooo glittery)
soft & gentle (tooo light on me and i looked chalky)


im mac nw 45 by the way


----------



## geeko (Aug 20, 2010)

My favourite has to be lightscapade msf. Using it everyday as highlighting powder.


----------



## amber_j (Aug 21, 2010)

I love all of my MSFs (I own 9 + 1 backup). My absolute favourite is So Ceylon as I can use it all year round, hence the backup.


----------



## versace (Aug 22, 2010)

my favorite:soft&gentle
my least favorite: smooth merge -eeeks glitter mess


----------



## Bluebell (Aug 22, 2010)

Favorite MSF: Perfect Topping
Worst MSF: Glissade


----------



## vipervixen (Sep 17, 2010)

Fave:  Comfort love this!!!!


----------



## minnie_moo (Sep 17, 2010)

Favourite- Perfect Topping. Love it! Porcelain Pink is probably the one I use least.


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 18, 2010)

I have Shimpagne, Warmed, Stereo Rose, Petticoat, Northern Lights, Blonde, and Redhead..

My favorite MSF's are the ones from BBR! Blonde and Redhead.. I also recently got Stereo Rose and I like it a lot..

My least favorite is Northern Lights, only because it is too glittery when compared to my other MSF's.. but I like using it wet with Fix+ =)


----------



## kittykit (Sep 18, 2010)

My favourite is Petticoat. Smooth Merge is my least favourite, it doesn't really show up on me. I gave mine to my sister who totally loves it.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 18, 2010)

I love Stereo Rose
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and i don't have any i hate


----------



## ginlovesmac (Sep 19, 2010)

My favourite MSF would definitely have to be So Ceylon. I don't own an MSF that I don't like =D


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 20, 2010)

New Vegas is my fav.


----------



## katiekatxoxo (Feb 22, 2011)

love: porcelain pink and stereo rose
  	meh: new vegas


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 2, 2011)

Favorite: Pleasurflush, Lightscapade, and Porcelain Pink

  	Meh: Global Glow


----------



## afulton (Mar 3, 2011)

Loves:  So Ceylon, Gold Deposit, Warm Blend, Sunny By Nature, Comfort, Soft and Gentle

  	Loathe:  Stereo Rose (can't find the right combo with this one)


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 20, 2015)

Favorite - by candlelight(original release), perfect toping(original release), lightscapade(original release, stereo rose(second release)  Dislike- metal rock, shooting star, shimpagne


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 20, 2015)

Love Soft and Gentle, Stereo Rose. They are the only ones I have and I like them so...


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

Soft & gentle is definitely my holy grail as far as MSF's go lol


----------



## Aebel2 (Aug 25, 2015)

I love soft and gentle. I ran out and can't afford to buy a new one but it's my hg! My biggest disappointment was lightscapade. I was expecting a holy grail highlighter and it was too subtle


----------

